# Vacation Village Parkway or Cypress Pointe ???



## Vodo (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a 3BR at Cypress Pointe Resort and a 2BR at Vacation Village at Parkway on hold for later this month.  I'm hoping someone has had recent experiences with both and can help me out.

We stay in the Disney area several weeks each year, so I'm not concerned about proximity to the theme parks or restaurants or shopping.  There's only three of us, so the spaciousness of the unit doesn't particularly matter.  We've stayed at both resorts and know what amenities they have to offer and the configurations of the units.  My question is strictly about unit quality.  We stayed a few months ago at VV Parkway and were quite happy with it.  We have not, however, been to Cypress Pointe since it was refurbished/updated (though John Chase's updates made it sound very enticing ).  Purely from the standpoint of unit luxury and quality, which is nicer?

Cindy


----------



## klynn (Feb 12, 2006)

We've stayed in a refrubished 3BR at CP and  most recently in a 2BR at VV.  If I were to vote on ONLY quality I would vote for VV.  However, if it was me I'd take the 3BR at CP.  I like having the extra space and I prefer the location.  But based on only quality I think VV is superior.  We were located in a new building - maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 12, 2006)

*They're Both Gold Crown*

Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista got its Gold Crown status back for 2006, so all that steady, determined work by the HOA-BOD aimed at solidifying the resort's financial footing & physically upgrading the resort itself has paid off bigtime. 

The upgrades at Cypress Pointe include wi-fi throughout, so if you take your wireless laptop computer with you on vacation, that could be a consideration. 

Over at Vacation Village At Parkway (where we stayed in January 2006 on a 1-week _Last Call_ reservation) there's a 3-terminal Internet room upstairs in the check-in building & dial-up capability (I think) from the individual suites. 

Both those timeshares are outstanding, in our experience. 

Full Disclosure:  We owned a Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off week at Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista (Phase 1) in 2002 -- sold it in 2003 right after we bought an eBay Floating Diamond 3BR lock-off week at Cypress Pointe Grandevillas (Phase 2), right across the street.  Back then both phases were Silver Crown.  Today, Phase 1 is Gold Crown & Phase 2 is still Silver Crown. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 12, 2006)

I would go with Cypress Point.  The units are really nice and were even exceptional before the updates that John is so proud of.  They slipped to a RID for a while, but I do not understand how that could have happened. 

We had a new unit at VV at Parkway as well.  It was very nice, but the bed was so hard that my ribcage hurt in the morning and I tossed and turned all night.  You, however, did not have the problem with the bed.  Ours is so soft at home that I really am spoiled.  

I don't think the older units at VV at Parkway are nearly as nice as the new.  I know for a fact that the old ones do not have washer/dryer units.  If you got stuck in a old unit, you might be very disappointed.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 12, 2006)

*I prefer*

Cypress Pointe. Of course being an owner and active Board member may play a small part in that preference but there are other reasons as well.

I like the ability to get to the resort and then, if I prefer, park the car. Having access to many restaurants, stores and activities within a short walk is a great feature for us.  When we were at Parkway we walked to a few things but it was a long way and the selection was minimal.  You really have to drive to almost anything you want to do there. 

I like the compact layout of the resort. While Parkway has some nice new buildings - we got one of the newest behind the Horse Show - they are spread out along over a mile of roadway. At Cypress the whole resort is built around the featured Clubhouse area and nothing is more than a 2 minute walk. 

I prefer the outside entrances and open hallways to the more apartment like construction of the Parkway buildings.  I don't like waiting for elevators and tended to use the stairs even though we had a 5th floor unit at Parkway. 

While the bathroom layout that gets access from both the bedroom and living area at Parkway is nice I prefer the full second bath at Cypress. Of course there is (currently) that "open" floor plan in the CP master bedrooms but it is a second bath vs only one at Parkway. 

Finally the grounds and clubhouse at Cypress are much more guest friendly. But, as mentioned, both are Gold Crown and both make a great base of operations for an Orlando visit.  

I think the unit quality at both is equal - in fact I give the edge to CP now. The theme is more pronounced at CP - I'm not sure there is a theme at Parkway. If you plan to use the pull out sofa bed there is NO comparison. The one at Parkway must have come from the company that made the one in Sienfeld.  There is no padding and my daughter & her friend opted for the couch and cushions on the tile floor after trying one night on that.  Otherwise the living area was very nice.


----------



## Vodo (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks all!  As always, I can count TUGgers to give me the info I need!  

Cindy


----------



## Kola (Feb 13, 2006)

*VV at Parkway*

We stayed at VV at Parkway two weeks ago and liked it. Well furnished and well kept accomodation. The outdoor pool is heated. The staff is helpful. Apart from the small internet room already mentioned, there is a nice exercise room on the second floor of the admin. building. I used both facilities regularly. Next year I will return if I can get this place again at Skyauction at a modest price.
Kola


----------

